# Shelby, Indiana (Lake County by the Kankakee)



## scbsmith (May 5, 2014)

Fifth morel of the season, made a youtube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vq2N2jTRno&amp;feature=em-upload_owner


----------

